# Jolly Rogers



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Mar 18, 2006)

S! 

I love this planes!!!!!  






































  

SP!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 18, 2006)

addicted to the F-14 right?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like it.

Good pics Gavca.


----------

